# [GEN] NEW: Humane Society challenge for Mother's Day - Warrenton Journal



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://collinsvilleherald.stltoday.com/articles/2008/05/08/news/sj2tn20080508-0504edw-maymehs00000.ii1.txt&cid=0&ei=W5sjSK28CaPw8ASN_qD5Bg&usg=AFrqEzfSf0hiYMkBK6oiup-3utxYMIibBg">NEW: Humane Society challenge for Mother's Day</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Warrenton Journal, MO -</font> <nobr>25 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>But the agency received nine puppies, and additional expenses, as a result of a raid on a <b>puppy mill</b> in Jersey County in April.This year, the downturn in <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

